# You know what I think is cool?



## goldilocks (Dec 21, 2009)

How it seems that a lot of people on here know the same people through traveling so much.
They'll be like "Hey you knew so-and-so?? I traveled with him such-and-such..." It's crazy.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Dec 21, 2009)

Haha yeah that happens a lot..even while you're on the road..it's like you know crotch-rot??" and "oh yeah I got drunk with her under some bridge one night..asshole gave me scabies!!" lol... or something a long those lines.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Yeah, "it's a small world" is the cliché.
Makes me wonder if the recent estimates I heard of "thousands" of trainriders is accurate, makes me suspect the number is just 400-600.
I should say that I never meet anyone out on the road or the rails. I once recognized a girl from her photo on here when I was in Arcata, CA - but that's it.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 21, 2009)

I call it the Name Game and joke around about it a lot playing off the obvious.
"Oh, you know BottleHead? Carries and alice-pack, has a guitar and a dog. You know, face tats and shit!" and other stereotypes.

The truth is, it's more of a small circuit than a small world, and it's not uncommon to run into friends or friends of friends. And playing the Name Game is a great way to make new friends. Almost as if having a mutual friend is a voucher for both parties. I don't mind it. I've made a lot of new friends dropping names. 

"Oh shit, you know Dirty Rig? Kid smoked all my pot, man!"


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm going to give it a try next time I meet someone:
"Do you know DirtyRig? He wears a cap, has a green Army-style pack, wears shorts and does thumbs-ups a lot. Yeah, that's my buddy!"
And then that group will want to jump me for some shit you pulled, ha!


----------



## katiehabits (Dec 22, 2009)

in Canada the traveling community is even smaller. you cant avoid some people sometimes its crazy. all you need to do is ask someone where theyre from or where they spent last winter and then you ask key people that everyone knows from that city and BAM insta-friends! 
and thats how i know hundreds of kids all across this rock.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 22, 2009)

When I first began traveling I would get sad about parting ways with some folks, afraid I'd never ever see them again. No way. No chance. Not in a milllllion years will I ever run into Suitcase, Tokey or Vomit Syringeface and his dog named Fuck. Months later, sometimes weeks even, I would begin seeing the same people. Smaller world than ya think. Stick around long enough and you'll feel the same way.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Dec 22, 2009)

Dirty Rig said:


> "Oh, you know BottleHead? Carries and alice-pack, has a guitar and a dog. You know, face tats and shit!"


 :hysterical:


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Dec 25, 2009)

I know almost everytime I get on here I see kids I've met out yonder before. 

I remember being in Eugene, OR (shithole) and giving this older homebum lady a couple peanut butter sandwiches. 2 months later I ran into her in portland at a MAX stop and she gave me 5 dollars. it was cool


----------



## readyg (Dec 25, 2009)

"OH, that one kid...he rides TRAINS, and has his septum pierced....and DREADS!"


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 25, 2009)

forgot to add the ambeix patch, and the phobia patches on their pants!


----------



## readyg (Dec 25, 2009)

nah, dude, aus-rotten


----------



## sprout (Dec 25, 2009)

Dirty bandana, Carhartt bibs, dread mullet?


Those kids that like old timey music and used to busk the song "Wagon Wheel" in earnest but now will only do it for ironic purposes since everyone else started playing it?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah, I think he's either in New Orleans or Portland.


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Dec 26, 2009)

Someone told me recently the 100 anarchist theory. Its that if you were really to put all the anarchists together in a room, there would only be 100, thus explaining why it feels like we run into each other so often.


----------



## finn (Dec 27, 2009)

You forgot the sticknpoke tats!

Anyway what I love about this site is that's it's like our little squat in the internet, well, minus all the holes in the drywall, ceiling and floor, the crawling critters and the mini-ecosystem in the sink.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 27, 2009)

finn said:


> Anyway what I love about this site is that's it's like our little squat in the internet, well, minus all the holes in the drywall, ceiling and floor, the crawling critters and the mini-ecosystem in the sink.



:hysterical:


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 28, 2009)

STP is similar to a squat in this sense: if i'm showing up, i'm probably drunk and annoying.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 28, 2009)

but always with a degree of condescension and holier-than-thou stoned mentality. also, im awesome.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 30, 2009)

man I can't wait to start running into fellow travelers


----------

